# Mückenlarven nerven



## juvoni (30. Juli 2008)

Moin moin aus Hamburg,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen.
Ich habe mir einen 5000 ltr. Teich angelegt und auch schon div. Pflanzen und 15 Bitterlinge ( ca. 5 cm groß ) eingesetzt.
Leider habe ich tausende "um nicht millionen zu sagen" von Mückenlarven im Teich. Der Verkäufer der Bitterlinge sagte mir, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen brauche, die Bitterlinge werden sich schon um die Larven kümmern.
Nun meine Frage:
Habe ich genug Fische im Teich und sind es die richtigen ( möchte nicht zufüttern ).


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Servus Juvoni

Mein Name ist Helmut und wünsche Dir ein 

Herzlich Willkommen  

Ja, du hast genug Fische im Teich.

Nachdem du den Teich erst angelegt hast sind die Mücken die ersten die den Teich besiedeln.
Nach und nach werden sich nun diverse __ Käfer, __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Molche usw. auch ansiedeln, die die Mücken in Zusammenarbeit mit den Fischen dezimieren werden.

Allerdings sind nicht alle Mücken auch die "Stechmücken" wie du vielleicht denkst. Meines Wissens gibt es nur sehr wenige Arten die auch "Plagegeister" sind.

Du wirst sehen wieviel Leben du durch den Teich in deinem Garten haben wirst  .

Möchte Dir noch unser Basiswissen ans Herz legen.

Fotos würden uns sicher auch sehr freuen > Klick in meiner Signatur


----------



## Fischloch (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Guten Morgen,
meiner Erfahrung nach sind __ Moderlieschen und / oder Orfen die Mückenlarvenkiller.
Zumindest in meinem Teich sorgen sich ganz besonders die Moderlieschen um die Mückenlarven.
Bei der Teichgröße würde ich noch ein paar Moderlieschen einsetzen, das sind in Summe sehr interessante Tier.
Sie springen z.B. in der Abenddämmerung nach Insekten die über dem Wasser __ fliegen.
Als Nachteil muss ich aber erwähnen, das sich zumindest wie verrückt vermehren.
Bitte nicht vergessen, das die Moderlieschen Schwarmfische sind.


----------



## juvoni (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Ja das ging ja schnell.
Vielen dank, ich denke mit den __ Moderlieschen werde ich mich auch anfreunden. Bilder meines Teiches werde ich auch noch einstellen, nur dafür muß ich mir ein wenig zeit nehmen.

Noch eine Frage habe ich allerdings, vieviel Fische sollte oder darf mann den bei 5000 ltr. haben?
Gruß Volker:


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Servus

@ Fischloch:





> Als Nachteil muss ich aber erwähnen, das sich zumindest wie verrückt vermehren.


Warum glaubst das ich diesen Satz geschrieben habe 





> Ja, du hast genug Fische im Teich.


Flugs und der Teich ist voll, daß Wasser ist "Grün", die Fische sterben  

@ Volker:





> Noch eine Frage habe ich allerdings, vieviel Fische sollte oder darf mann den bei 5000 ltr. haben?


Das ist keine Frage ob "Soll" oder "Dürfen".

Kommt ganz darauf an wie du dir deinen Teich vorgestellt hast.
Fischhaltung ist mit Arbeit und Kosten verbunden. Wenn du bereit bist dieses zu leisten, mach es  .

*Aber die Fische Artgerecht halten !!!!*

Soll heißen: Wenig ist hier viel !!! 
Beispiel: Wohnung, 80m², 4 Personen ist ok; selbe Wohnung 10 Personen, nicht ok.

Ich würde bei dem jetzigen Besatz bleiben. 

__ Sterlet, Koi, Goldfische, __ Graskarpfen, Orfen verbieten sich wegen der zu geringen Teichgröße.


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Guten Morgen Volker,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 aus Lübeck. Hier bist Du richtig.

Mückenlarven fressen eigentlich alle Fische. Meine Bitterlinge sind so verfressen (Karpfenartige halt), die schlürfen alles von der Wasseroberfläche. Was nicht passt, wird halt wieder ausgespuckt.

__ Moderlieschen und Orfen _(edit: Orfen sind keine  Kleinfische!)_ sind aber die Spezialisten, um Mückenlarven gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen, weil sie auch Anfluginsekten jagen. Übrigens in Konkurrenz zu den Wasserfröschen, die das auch gerne machen.

Tu Dir und den Bewohnern einen Gefallen: Lass Deinen Teich erst einmal in Gang kommen. Sehr wichtig sind Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Die meisten Tiere (auch Mückenkiller) kommen dann von alleine.

Vielleicht gönnst Du Dir auch noch mal einen Blick in unser *Basiswissen*. Hier ist vieles erklärt. Oder lies mal diesen *Beitrag* hier (noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon sehr informativ!).

Ansonsten wäre es nett, wenn Du Dich und Deinen Teich noch mal in Wort und BILD!!!! vorstellst. Neugierig? Neiiiiiiiiiiiiin, wir doch nicht  :__ nase


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Hallo Zusammen!

Da muß ich jetzt auch mal :Willkommen2  sagen!

Hallo Volker!

Na ist das nicht schön einen zweiten Volker hier zu haben?  

 Hoffendlich vertut sich Elschen jetzt nicht bei zwei Volkers!


----------



## juvoni (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

OK dann vielen dank und ich warte mal ab.....wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Servus Volker

Deine Einstellung gefällt mir  

@ Christine:
Danke fürs editieren  

@ Volker (Frettchen...)
Bist du vielleicht jetzt schon eifersüchtig


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Hier noch eine ganz andere Idee, falls deine Fieschies überfodert sein sollten ...

Du könntest sie auch mit einem ganz feinmaschigen Kescher abkeschern - die halten sich ja meistens in der Sonnenbestrahlten Region des Teiches an der Oberfläche auf.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

  Helmut

OffTopic



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker (Frettchen...)
> Bist du vielleicht jetzt schon eifersüchtig



Das muß heißen: Jetzt schon wieder eifersüchtig!  

.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Wieso  

Gibts noch einen dritten Volker


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Helmut! Volkerlein!

 Hört Ihr jetzt mal auf, dem armen Juvoni-Volker den Fred zu zerhacken!

Schließlich gehts hier um Fischbesatz!

Außerdem kann ich diese Diskussion überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

 Also - ab an die Arbeit, sonst gibts 

Grüße
Elschen


----------



## tiefimteich (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Mückenlarven in Hülle und Fülle? Genieß den Anblick von dem Gewusel einfach, lehn dich zurück und lass die Natur die Arbeit machen.

Bei uns war es nach der Neuanlage des Teichs genauso. Innerhalb weniger Tage war es im Uferbereich oft richtig dunkel von all den Mückenlarven. Wir haben da ehrlich gesagt gar nichts gemacht. Wozu auch?

Der Teich ist vorher gut und artenreich bepflanzt worden, und so hofften wir auf baldigen Nachtzug sonstiger Insekten.

Kaum eine Woche später war die ganze Horde da: __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Wasserläufer und, und, und.....(fast täglich entdecken wir neues Getier - haben bei der Bestimmung aber oft Probleme...)
Und das Beste daran: die Mücken sind weg. So schnell wie sie da waren sind sie auch wieder verschwunden. Auch ohne Fische.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mückenlarven nerven*

Servus Dirk

   

Danke für dein Paradebeispiel  

@ Christine:
 "Ein Spässchen in Ehren, daß darf doch auch das Christinchen gewähren"


----------

